# venting cell



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

if a cell vents is that cell more than likely bad or how can you realy tell. i had put it on a smart tray the wrong way for kile 30 seconds. and i heard it vent and i grabed it right off. i ran the pack later and it semed to run fine.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

if a cell vents it is no longer good,


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

been there done that, overheating kills the cells, runtime,voltage,say bye bye and high irs. but I have had a pack or two still work just used it as a break in tire pack or use as a power source for your lathe or whatever.


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

so i should just get a cell to replace that. one since it was a almost new 3700


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

was it a matched pack?


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

ashxxxnt said:


> so i should just get a cell to replace that. one since it was a almost new 3700


 Who did you buy it from? a reputable matcher should be willing to replace a cell,I know mine has in the past.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

pepe said:


> Who did you buy it from? a reputable matcher should be willing to replace a cell,I know mine has in the past.


Like pepe said, the matcher should be willing to replace it,


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

it was hyper cell and i think they are not doing it anymore i give them a call and see i guess thanks.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

The cell is not nessecarlity bad. I think it is good.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

When I have had venting cells they did not work anymore


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

i charged it tonight it it charged 3795 so does that mean it might be ok


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm not sure a vented cell is necessarily bad,but a shorted cell would be,which is what I had,and it got replaced no problem.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

ashxxxnt said:


> i charged it tonight it it charged 3795 so does that mean it might be ok


I believe it will be ok if it charged at 3795,
Good luck


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If you can, see what it "discharges" at though as I have seen very poor packs take a good charge but can't supply any runtime/voltage.


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't worry about matching, just throw any cell in it. To be honest I don't think it matters if the cell vents.


----------

